# hitchhiking with a road dog



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 18, 2017)

What's the difference from hitchhiking solo and hitchhiking with another person? Are rides the same or less likely? Just wondering


----------



## dodi (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello, 

depends a lot on which gender you look like from a distance 
In general girls tend to get rides easily, lone girl or pairs of them, that never really seemed to make a difference, but it's true that you get picked up amazingly quickly when you're a solo girl hitch-hiking.

Then there's the couple, boy and girl, they're pretty likely to get a ride as well, because you know, a couple is kinda cute I guess, and people are less scared, seemingly by the presence of the girl .. 

When you're a boy alone or a pair of boys or boy's looking people (remember that car go fast, so they can't really tell who you are before they stop), it gets a bit trickier. People are usually more scared of giving rides to boys, but that's by no mean a generality. 
The key, I'd say, is to look towards the drivers with a big smile on your face 

And then, hitch-hiking with someone prevents you from utter boredom when you are stuck somewhere, which is worthwhile !


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Jun 19, 2017)

I prefer to hitch with other people. As a female I also help get rides quicker and the presence of another person deters creeps from creeping. A dog can affect how quickly you get rides too. In the south people either love them or are terrified of them. In Ohio I've found there's a prejudice against pitbulls as well. Your ramp is the most important thing in my opinion. A bad ramp will hurt your hitching more than how many people you have or what gender they are.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice i want to find a road Dawg but it's kinda hard to find one.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 20, 2017)

dodi said:


> Hello,
> 
> depends a lot on which gender you look like from a distance
> In general girls tend to get rides easily, lone girl or pairs of them, that never really seemed to make a difference, but it's true that you get picked up amazingly quickly when you're a solo girl hitch-hiking.
> ...



Pretty much covers it. A road dog can make the road much less lonely, but if you are a girl they might slow ya down a bit.
I always thought it was worth trading in some speed for companionship, myself.
Good luck!


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

I agree with everything that @dodi said. I want to add that having hitchhiked over 200,000 miles myself and with all shapes and sizes of road dawgs, the CREEP FACTOR and wierd drivers was amplified ten times or more when hitchhiking with girls. Personally, i find the risk of hitchhiking with women to be unacceptably high for me personally, and I prefer to travel with another man or group if I am not traveling alone.


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 10, 2017)

Note to self don't get stuck in Memphis on MLK with a pitbull ! Lmfao or two pit bulls for that matter . Lol I'm the other one


----------



## nomadic poetess (Nov 14, 2017)

It's a shame the way people are judgemental against pit bulls half of them that fear the breed don't even know the breed. I will never go anywhere without my dog, If you can't be loyal to your dog, you can't be loyal to anyone at all .. just my opinion. Ill walk 1000 miles with my dog before I ride without her. Just saying. 

And yeah the creep factor can be high, I've had guys pick me up and ask to jerk off on my tits, try to pay me for sex, offer me drugs, and the list goes on and on , Carry a weapon, trust your instinct and stay woke. 


#staywokeandstayhumble


----------



## Truckerman86 (Mar 8, 2018)

If you're trying to score a ride with a truck driver. Solo is best. I'm a truck driver. And I'll give 1 person a ride. Mostly due to legality. And If it's a long trip I have 1 extra bunk. And note... if you're trying to stop a trucker don't stand on the on ramp.. chances are we're watching our trailer and less worried about what/who is standing on the ramp. Plus we are usually hammered down and we don't like letting off. Especially on an on ramp.


----------



## salxtina (Mar 13, 2018)

@Truckerman86 - that's interesting to hear, where do you suggest stopping besides onramps? They are my standard place to thumb rides and I've had a few trucks stop but mostly cars. The exit out of a large truck stop / rest area is ideal I guess, but other than that?

Hmm, me and my friend hitchhiked from Kentucky up to the Hudson valley one summer, and we both read as girls, and it definitely took longer for us to get rides together than it does for either of us alone...


----------

